# Osage Orange Pfs - Pic Heavy



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Recently, I posted some frames to trade that were too big for my hands. What I was looking for was something smaller...like Pickle Fork Shooters. Beanflip offered to make me a PFS from the beautiful Osage Orange boards that he had posted earlier. Of course I jumped at the chance. I boxed up the Seal Sniper and sent it off, thinking a one for one trade was pretty fair and all was good. Well...poor Beanflip got the short end of this trade. Here is what he sent me:









This little fork fits my hand like a glove. I have some light bands let aside for it already. It is going to stay as is...the bark gives a good texture for a strong grip.








This Big Pickle is large...I can see it becoming a dedicated tube shooter...I really like tube shooters.








The original PFS My first made to the original specs. I really like the burnt in lines.








An Osage Orange Vee. I didn't think I would want one...I was wrong...its comfortable and I love the color and grain.








Everyone of these are now a valued part of my growing collection. I just hope Beanflip likes his end of the trade, 'cause I know I like mine.

Happy Shooting

Todd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Todd, that's a nice little brace of forks there. Ol' Beanflip is a good craftsman. He just doesn't like posting his stuff. He's also a good shooter. Congratulations, man.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am very happy with the trade and I wanted to be sure you were as well. The OO pfs has no finish and nearly zero sanding. But it looks very cool.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

AWESOME! Beanflip's got it goin' on.. That V is neato mosquito. It takes me a while to make a shooter, or I would try to weasel a trade myself.
Good score, Todd! I had to upgrade to the bigger Pelican to hold my pickle fork collection. A big ol' jar would be more appropriate, but it would let in the light and spoil my rubber. 
Happy shooting to you too.


----------



## reiko1078 (Sep 11, 2012)

i love the osage v!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, I can see joy coming out of each of those shooters. Congrats on the addition to your collection. You're gonna be busy for a while with them, and the osage is a beaut. tfs


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very good trade! that V looks super comfy and powerful.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> The OO pfs has no finish and nearly zero sanding. But it looks very cool.


seriously ? it sure looks like its finished, sanded, and polished . i need to add osage orange to my list .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Where it was planed and routed it is surprisingly smooth and shiny.


----------

